# ao so riuscito a convincere il professore ad installarelinux

## rota

ciao a tuttiiiii o una bella notizziaaaa ( sempre che vi interessaaaaa....)

mi anno chiesto di spiegare cosa è linux come si installa ecc .

Indovvinate dovve lo faccio?? 

si propio a squolaaaaa  :Cool: 

solo che non so da dovve inizz. 

mi spieggo :

1) che distro usare 

2) come inizziaare 

3) che programmi installare 

4 all proff forse interessa ma ai miei comp. penso propio che non gliene fregghi propio una .....

5) che proggeti posso proporre ad una squola ????

6 ) boo non so piu che dire fate voi .....

io avvevo in mente la mandrache ( la redhat lo scartata .. me sta sulll....)

pero poi o pensato perchè non installare la GENTOOO e se voi mi dite che sè puo fare mi date qualche consoglio????

a dimmenticavo anche se me ne darete tanti di consigli puo essere che mi fanno spiegare solo cosa sia linux e poi finisce li per ill semplice motivo che il proff. devve<seguire un programma ecc ( anche se sono convinto che non sappiamanco lui cosa spiega:) " m... se lo legge so cavoli miei m...... proff te voglio bene   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> 1) che distro usare

 

Dipende da cosa si vuole. Per chi inizia penso che mandrake sia la migliore. Se

si vuole qualcosa di piu' serio direi debian. Ma se si vuole il meglio allora 

gentoo   :Cool:  .

 *rota wrote:*   

> 2) come inizziaare

 

In che senso.

 *rota wrote:*   

> 3) che programmi installare

 

Anche qui dipende da che uso si fa (es. programazzione).

 *rota wrote:*   

> 4) all proff forse interessa ma ai miei comp. penso propio che non gliene fregghi propio una .....

 

Peggio per loro.

 *rota wrote:*   

> 5) che proggeti posso proporre ad una squola ????

 

Anche qui non capisco cosa intendi per progetti.

----------

## paman

 *Quote:*   

> 1) che distro usare 

 

Gentoo, no ?   :Smile:   Altrimenti Debian (sid o sarge), meglio non partire con distribuzioni tipo fedora o mandrake, per evitare che gli utenti si affezionino troppo ai tool di configurazione visuali. Questo è necessario per far comprendere cosa è unix.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) come inizziaare 

 

distribuisci un estratto di linux facile di Daniele Medri o di appunti linux. Altro materiale si trova su http://www.badpenguin.org/newbie/index.html

 *Quote:*   

> 3) che programmi installare 

 

mmm...dipende cosa dovete fare, cmq metti kde o gnome, non credo che si troverebbero bene con fluxbox o windowmaker.

 *Quote:*   

> 4 )alla proff forse interessa ma ai miei comp. penso propio che non gliene fregghi propio una .....

 

mettila sul piano degli sboroni: "con linux sono l33t h4x0r, r0x, I read your e-mail,ecc.."   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 5) che proggeti posso proporre ad una squola ???? 

 

che scuola frequenti?   :Smile: 

----------

## iDarbert

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) che distro usare 
> 
> 

 

Gentoo con GRP oppure con compilazione notturna... meglio evitare distro troppo "visuali".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) come inizziaare 
> 
> 

 

Per quanto rigurada l'installazione pensaci tu.

Per il resto non credo sia difficile... prova a vedere cosa capisci di Appunti di Informatica Libera.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) che programmi installare 
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente dipende da quello che devi fare... tanto per sparare alcuni nomi: GNUmeric, KGeo, Kalzium, QCAD... etc, etc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) all proff forse interessa ma ai miei comp. penso propio che non gliene fregghi propio una .....
> 
> 

 

Credimi, nella mia scuola ho sentito piú volte dire: "Strabello Linux, c'ha su tanti bei giochi."

Prova a chiedere opinioni in giro... e se c'è qualche semi-comunista, semi-filosofo o semi-anarchico, insisti sulla libertá dell'Open Source  :Cool: 

Comunque: Meglio indifferenti che contrari.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) che proggeti posso proporre ad una squola ????
> 
> 

 

Ancora una volta dipende da cosa fate.[/quote]

----------

## shev

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) che distro usare

 

Quella che conosci meglio, così eviti figure se ti fanno qualche domanda particolare o ti tocca fare qualcosa di particolare.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) come inizziaare 

 

Inserisci il primo CD della distro scelta, quindi riavvi e... mmmm, forse l'ho presa un po' alla larga  :Laughing: 

Spiega meglio cosa intendi con "come iniziare" che vediamo di daryi qualche risposta.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) che programmi installare 

 

Tutti quelli base e più diffusi in ambiente windows, in modo da dare da subito l'idea della grande disponibilità di software open e della sua qualità. Quindi OpenOffice, KDE/GNOME, qualche frontend di masterizzazione (k3b), un paio di browser e mail reader (mozilla, sylpheed, evolution, epiphany, etc), qualche gioco (tuxracer e frozen-bubble su tutti  :Very Happy: ). Se poi vuoi fare lo sborone piazzaci chicche grafiche come 3ddesktop o expocity (quest'ultimo solo se usi metacity).

Insomma, i software principali sono sempre quelli.

 *Quote:*   

> 4 all proff forse interessa ma ai miei comp. penso propio che non gliene fregghi propio una .....

 

Quindi impegnati per allestire qualcosa che possa interessarli. Amano i giochi? Mostra loro tuxracer. Amano la grafica? Mostra gimp e qualche effetto carino. 

Studia le caratteristiche del tuo target, quindi adattati a loro e stupiscili  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 5) che proggeti posso proporre ad una squola ????

 

Sii più preciso. Cosa intendi? Che tipo di scuola è? Che genere di progetti potresti proporre?

 *Quote:*   

> 6 ) boo non so piu che dire fate voi .....

 

Sottolinea anche il lato filosofico dell'opensource, è un punto importante che va capito (ed apprezzato, ma se lo si capisce poi lo si apprezza automaticamnte  :Very Happy:  ).

 *iDabert wrote:*   

> Comunque: Meglio indifferenti che contrari

 

Permettimi di dissentire: l'indifferenza è il peggiore dei (non) sentimenti possibili. Piuttosto meglio che lo odino, vorrò dire che cmq avrà saputo suscitare in loro qualche emozione, colpirli e catturare la loro attenzione.

C'era anche la citazione colta ma non la ricordo con esattezza  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *iDabert wrote:*   Comunque: Meglio indifferenti che contrari 
> 
> Permettimi di dissentire: l'indifferenza è il peggiore dei (non) sentimenti possibili.

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con Shev.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *rota wrote:*   3) che programmi installare  
> 
> Tutti quelli base e più diffusi in ambiente windows, in modo da dare da subito l'idea della grande disponibilità di software open e della sua qualità. 

 

e non dimenticare GAIM: sottolinea come, con un solo programma, i tuoi amici chattofili potranno comunicare con utenti di yahoo, aim, icq, msn, e chat varie. Li convertirai al primo colpo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Permettimi di dissentire: l'indifferenza è il peggiore dei (non) sentimenti possibili. Piuttosto meglio che lo odino, vorrò dire che cmq avrà saputo suscitare in loro qualche emozione, colpirli e catturare la loro attenzione.

 

M'ero trattenuto, ma, visto che hai cominciato tu  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> C'era anche la citazione colta ma non la ricordo con esattezza 

 

Eccomi !   :Very Happy: 

Dunque, Madonna (aka, Luisa Veronica Ciccone) diceva: parlate bene o male di me, basta che ne parlate.

Quel che non diceva e' che l'aforisma l'ha mutuato nientepopodimenoche da napoleone: "lasciate che ne parlino male: l'importante é che ne parlino".

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Dec 04, 2003 11:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Eccomi !  

 

Non so perchè ma ci avrei giurato che "l'uomo citazione" saresti stato tu  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Quel che non diceva e' che l'aforisma l'ha mutuato nientepopodimenoche da napoleone: "lasciate che ne parlino male: l'importante é che ne parlino".

 

Ovviamente la mia era riferita a Napoleone... con tutto il rispetto per la signore Ciccone...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flowolf

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dunque, Madonna (aka, Luisa Veronica Ciccone) diceva: parlate bene o male di me, basta che ne parlate.
> 
> Quel che non diceva e' che l'aforisma l'ha mutuato nientepopodimenoche da napoleone: "lasciate che ne parlino male: l'importante é che ne parlino".
> ...

 

Ha scritto qualcosa anche un italiano:

 *Dante Alighieri wrote:*   

> E io ch'avea d'error la testa cinta,
> 
> dissi: «Maestro, che è quel ch'i' odo?
> 
> e che gent' è che par nel duol sì vinta?».
> ...

 

III Canto dell'Inferno, svariati secoli prima di Napoleone e Madonna   :Rolling Eyes: , e soprattutto era italiano!   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

le risposte *canoniche* le hanno già date e sono esaurienti, quindi continuo la parentesi OT:

 *OscarWilde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'indifferenza degli uomini farebbe gelare il sole
> 
> 

 

saluti,

tek[/quote]

----------

## Sparker

Io eviterei gentoo. Mandrake mi sembra piu' adatta

(Ti direi Suse, se avesse i cd di installazione)

Ricordiamo che questa e' la generazione di Windows95 e schermate blu, la console non sanno nemmeno che esiste...

Prima farei una introduzione con i tool visuali, per non spaesare troppo rispetto a windows. Poi, se ti sembra il caso, puoi provare a spiegare qualcosa delle configurazione via testuale (dopo aver spiegato la differenza tra MSWord ed un editor di testo...) e introdurre la bash.

Farei una installazione da zero, prendendo l'occasione per introdurre concetti quali partizioni,  file system e memoria virtuale (senza andare troppo nei dettagli) Soffermati sul fatto che ext2 non necessita della deframmentazione (se sanno cosa vuol dire, ovviamente  :Smile: )

Cerca di impressionali, tipo usa mplayer, fai vedere un divx da linea di comando utilizzando il solo framebuffer, crea un cd con movix, la versione che fa' partire direttamente il film presente sul cd.

In linea di massima, farei una presentazione rivolta ad un utente finale, non ad un "geek".

----------

## codadilupo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Prima farei una introduzione con i tool visuali, per non spaesare troppo rispetto a windows. Poi, se ti sembra il caso, puoi provare a spiegare qualcosa delle configurazione via testuale (dopo aver spiegato la differenza tra MSWord ed un editor di testo...) e introdurre la bash.
> 
> Farei una installazione da zero, prendendo l'occasione per introdurre concetti quali partizioni,  file system e memoria virtuale (senza andare troppo nei dettagli) Soffermati sul fatto che ext2 non necessita della deframmentazione (se sanno cosa vuol dire, ovviamente )
> 
> Cerca di impressionali, tipo usa mplayer, fai vedere un divx da linea di comando utilizzando il solo framebuffer, crea un cd con movix, la versione che fa' partire direttamente il film presente sul cd.
> ...

 

se fa tutta 'sta roba, vado a sentirlo anch'io   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## matteo*

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ha scritto qualcosa anche un italiano:
> 
>  *Dante Alighieri wrote:*    ...
> ...

 

bè, soprattutto ha scritto qualcosa in italiano...

----------

## codadilupo

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Ha scritto qualcosa anche un italiano:
> 
> Ed elli a me: «Questo misero modo
> 
> tegnon l'anime triste di coloro
> ...

 

Oh, yeah, DarkSSJ... pero' dopo questo bello sprono a non esser sanza 'nfamia e sanza lodo, mi dice che quelli lo furono perché:

 *Quote:*   

> Mischiate [le anime] sono a quel cattivo coro
> 
> de li angeli che non furon ribelli
> 
> né fur fedeli a Dio, ma per sé fuoro.

 

che altro non significa se non che non furono servi ne' dell'indifferenza di dio, ne' dell'invidia di lucifero (che preferi' regnare all'inferno, piu' tosto che servire in paradiso, - Marlow, The Paradise Lost)

per poi concludere con la tesi opposta:

 *Quote:*   

> non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa».

 

vale a dire: che ne ragioni bene, oppure male, non cambia nulla, quindi non ne ragionare

/me che figheggia   :Cool: 

----------

## flowolf

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *DarkSSJ wrote:*   Ha scritto qualcosa anche un italiano:
> 
> Ed elli a me: «Questo misero modo
> 
> tegnon l'anime triste di coloro
> ...

 

Veramente significa solo che le anime degli ignavi sono mischiate al gruppo di angeli (quel cattivo coro) che, all'atto della ribellione di Lucifero, non presero ne la strada del bene (Dio) ne quella del male (Lucifero).

[/quote]

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per poi concludere con la tesi opposta:
> 
>  *Quote:*   non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa». 
> ...

 

Dante era attivo sul fronte politico, con questo verso non vuole fare altro che esprimere il suo profondo disprezzo per le persone che non vogliono usare il libero arbitrio rifiutando di prendere una decisione (che sia nel bene o nel male): insomma, non voleva proprio che la gente si tenesse Windows sul PC solo perchè era preinstallato..   :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *DarkSSJ wrote:*   

> Veramente significa solo che le anime degli ignavi sono mischiate al gruppo di angeli (quel cattivo coro) che, all'atto della ribellione di Lucifero, non presero ne la strada del bene (Dio) ne quella del male (Lucifero).
> 
> 

 

appunto: non furono servi ne' dell'uno, ne' dell'altro: ma per sé fuoro

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per poi concludere con la tesi opposta:
> 
>  *Quote:*   non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa». 
> ...

 

Sicuramente in Dante la politica centrava non poco, non oso metterlo in dubbio. Ma, se dici: non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa, intendi per forza dire che rifiuti di ragionar di loro. Che ti sono indifferenti. Che é il contrario di quanto detto da napoleone.

 *Quote:*   

> insomma, non voleva proprio che la gente si tenesse Windows sul PC solo perchè era preinstallato..     

 

Su questo son d'accordo, ma penso, comunque, che predicasse bene e razzolasse male  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## flowolf

Non sono d'accordo: Dante ignorandoli non fa altro che seguire la volontà divina, comportandosi in altro modo non avrebbe fatto altro che disubbidire a Dio scegliendo quindi la strada del male.

Non puoi dire che razzolasse male semplicemente perchè non fa che seguire la volontà di Dio, volontà che per la legge del contrappasso ripaga i peccatori con la stessa moneta dei loro peccati.

Tutto sommato mi sembra quindi che ci sia anche per Dante, come per Napoleone una netta tendenza a dar valore più a quelli che pur scegliendo rischiano il male che a quelli che stanno in silenzio.

Wow, questo si chè è OT!

----------

## codadilupo

Non metto in dubbio lo scopo di Dante. Pero', secondo me, cade nela sua stessa trappola.

Napoleone dice: parlatene bene, parlatene male, purche' se ne parli.

E' un modo per dire, non dimenticatemi.

Dante dice che il mondo si é dimenticato di quelle anime che hanno scelto i classici giorni da pecora, anziché il giorno da leone. E, aggiunge, che alla fine dei conti, é meglio cosi'. Quindi non ragioniamo di loro. Dimentichiamoli. 

Non sono l'una l'opposto dell'altra, se non nelle intenzioni, nei risultati ?

(mi appello allo split!  :Wink:  )

Coda

----------

## iDarbert

Santo cielo! Sono stato aggredito in massa!!! AIUTO!!!  :Shocked: 

E' per la storia del comunista vero?  :Laughing: 

*Sigh*... non ho niente contro di loro per caritá!

Quello che volevo dire è che preferisco la gente come mio padre che si limita a dire "Non ho ancora visto nulla di straordinario in Linux" che la gente che dice "Linux fa schifo! Linux è una brutta copia di DOS! Windows è la retta via..." etc. etc.

Personalmente penso che siano piú aperti alla conversione i primi che i secondi. Comunque il mondo è bello perchè è vario.  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Santo cielo! Sono stato aggredito in massa!!! AIUTO!!! 
> 
> E' per la storia del comunista vero? 
> 
> *Sigh*... non ho niente contro di loro per caritá!

 

Ma va la' ! E' che i GeCHI son matti    :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Quello che volevo dire è che preferisco la gente come mio padre che si limita a dire "Non ho ancora visto nulla di straordinario in Linux" che la gente che dice "Linux fa schifo! Linux è una brutta copia di DOS! Windows è la retta via..." etc. etc.

 

Ma tuo padre non é indifferente: é speranzoso   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## bld

Ciao!  :Smile: 

Io credo che per una persona che ha sempre visto windows e' molto importante fargli capire che su linux gira *tutto*. Cominciando da un Office suite, gaim (come ha detto coda), xine un video player piu amichevole di mplayer, kdevelop (Io non programmo ma credo che e' una specie di paradiso per quelli che programmano progetti grandi in C e C++), poi un browser,  un mail client, e tutto quello necessario. 

Credo che gentoo non fa nel tuo caso. Se uno vede che ci metti 2 giorni (stage1) a far girare un programma .. non credo sarano felici. Prova qualcos'altro come la redhat, oppura la mandrake che ha proprio TANTA documentazione.

Per i progetti.. beh sono infiniti. Basta che ha uno piaciano i computer  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## Sparker

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Prima farei una introduzione con i tool visuali, per non spaesare troppo rispetto a windows. Poi, se ti sembra 
> 
> [...]
> 
> In linea di massima, farei una presentazione rivolta ad un utente finale, non ad un "geek". 
> ...

 

Ehm, in effetti mi sono lasciato prendere un pò la mano  :Embarassed: 

----------

## neon

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> "regnare all'inferno, piu' tosto che servire in paradiso" - Marlow, The Paradise Lost

 

AHIAHIAHIAHIAHI... coda... mi cadi sui nomi, che distrazione...

Il mio server web si chiama MILTON non MARLOW, ed è lui che come MOTD ha la frase

 *Quote:*   

> Better to Reign in Hell than Serve in Heaven

 

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="neon_it"] *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Il mio server web si chiama MILTON non MARLOW, ed è lui che come MOTD ha la frase
> 
>  *Quote:*   Better to Reign in Hell than Serve in Heaven 

 

Cazzarola, c'hai ragione! Chissa' come m'e' venuta di mischiare su con l'autore del Faust   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

La prossima puntata di Misteri, raidue, svelerà l'arcano   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## innovatel

 *Quote:*   

> 1) che distro usare 

  se dico slack mi trovo un killer sotto casa? Seriamente. Io ho sia la slack che la gentoo sul mio pc. Della slack mi sono innamorato dopo poco che l'ho usata. La gentoo mi piace e la uso ma non è ancora scoppiata la scintilla. Vedi un pochetto. Se vuoi diffornderla prova con una distro facile in modo che non si impressioni. A me sia la RH che la MDK stanno sulle p***e

 *Quote:*   

> 2) come inizziaare 

  Io cominceri dal far vedere che non è il mostro che tutti temono. Nel senso comincia  a far vedere che si può usare tranquillamente in un ambito domestico (openoffice + mail + internet ) senza avere conoscenze estreme di linux

 *Quote:*   

> 3) che programmi installare 

  Dipende dall'approccio che vuoi dare e cosa devi fare. Un consiglio. WebMin mettilo così fai vedere che la gestione non è improponibile e super difficile 

 *Quote:*   

> 4 all proff forse interessa ma ai miei comp. penso propio che non gliene fregghi propio una .....

  Bhe, mica colpa tua se i compagni resteeranno subdoli ai click  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 5) che proggeti posso proporre ad una squola ????

  COme progetto della matura i miei compagni avevano proposto un VI ad interfaccia grafica in C solo che poi non è stato approvato. Poi il tutto si basa su cosa fate e l'approccio che date a linux. Un progeto che sembra banale per iniziare ma potrebbe non esserlo è:"Configurare linux per l'uso domestico"

 *Quote:*   

> 6 ) boo non so piu che dire fate voi .....

 Ho sonno e fame. Meglio il letto o un piatto di qualcosa ...?

----------

## silian87

Come distro io consiglierei l'uso di una slackware 9.1 localizzata in italiano. Non e' difficile da usare con X, si installa velocemente ed e' pulita e con tutti i tool dei veterani!

----------

## cn73

Per iniziare ti consiglio la Mandrake, credo la più semplice distro attuamente in circolazione...poi le persone interessate ad approfondire i perchè delle cose possono documentarsi e passare a distro più impegantive...

Poi, permettimi ma non resisto:

2) come inizziaare 

5) che proggeti posso proporre ad una squola ???? 

inizziare??? squola???   :Laughing: 

----------

